# Arbor Element



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

Got to ride my new 2010 Arbor Element today for the first time. Picked it up along with some 2010 Rome Targas from Sierra last week. Im a 200lb intermediate. Ride mostly groomed blues and blacks on the east coast. This is my second set up. Previously rode a Burton Clash with Burton Custom bindings. So take my thoughts for what they're worth to you.

Flew out to Colorado for my first trip west to ride. We went up to Copper Mountain today. 4 inches of fresh powder on a 58 inch base. First 2 runs were some easy greens and I immediately noticed this combo is far more responsive than the Clash/Customs. Much smaller shifts needed to get the board to turn. It is also much stiffer than the Clash and dampens a lot better which I was very happy with. Once I got used to the feel of it the board was a pleasure to ride. both long looping turns and hard carves held well. We will see how it holds on the chop back home next week. I also ventured into some super steep powder runs for the first time ever. While I was not used to it and struggled with technique the board held its own. Considering its not powder specific it floated pretty well and only really sunk bad when I was to blame. that said im sure a powder specific board would obviously perform better. But for the frequency I'll see the fresh stuff its great. 

Sorry I dont have more to say but it was hard to compare for me as the conditions were different than what I'm used to riding. I'll try to post more up when I get home and have comparable conditions. I just wanted to get something up since I had to search high and low for reviews on the Element.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just curious what size is the board? I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think they're the sickest looking boards on the market. I was heavily considering one until I saw a returned one at REI that had several chunks taken out of the top sheet and two huge cracks that ran the entire width of the topsheet. Now for all I know, the damage was caused by a guy pinballing down a tree run at 45mph, but it still scared me away and steered me to Never Summer. I haven't really heard anyone complain about Arbor's durability, so I'm thinking that board was straight up abused. Sure says a lot about REI's return policy though...


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I ve got the Abor Coda sick looking board the top sheet does get beat up more then my old Never Summer SL I road that board for 8 years its beat up but rides fine I dont expect the same use out of my abor though


----------

